# Coco Pebbles Playing With Toys



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

I put an acrylic toy with bells on it in the carrier. Today Coco Pebbles decide to play with it. He actually was standing up pecking the heck out of it and giving it a funny look everytime the bells would jingle, it was funny to watch,lol. Here's a pic I sneaked while he was playing, and cause I like you all so much a few extra pics as well.

I also left a little present at the door for Mom









Watching the kids play









Hanging out on my lap









What are you looking at?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Aww he's adorable!  And his color will make him one handsome pidge when he gets older!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks is sending COOOOODOS (a.k.a. KUDOS) to CoCo Pebbles on his bell ringing! 

As a MASTER Bell Ringer, Squeaks has found that if he grabs the "clapper" and shakes like mad, he gets a whole _*new*_ sound! Not to mention, especially designed to drive his mate (me!) crazy when I'm trying to sleep!

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK, CoCo Pebbles! 

Mr. Squeaks


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Coco Pebbles is so cute and I love those colors. Looking forward to pictures as he gets older.



> As a MASTER Bell Ringer, Squeaks has found that if he grabs the "clapper" and shakes like mad


Shi, you really need to get a camera.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> Coco Pebbles is so cute and I love those colors. Looking forward to pictures as he gets older.
> 
> 
> 
> *Shi, you really need to get a camera*.


LOL! I DO have a camera...it's a Polaroid...just my speed! I just bought ALL the 600 film my local drugstore had.

Once that's gone, I will re-think...maybe...AND, after I change to Quest when my free dial up is discontinued. I _may_ even get myself in gear to learn HOW to post pictures on the site...for now, tho...my words have to be my pictures...

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> LOL! I DO have a camera...it's a Polaroid...just my speed! I just bought ALL the 600 film my local drugstore had.
> 
> Once that's gone, I will re-think...maybe...AND, after I change to Quest when my free dial up is discontinued. I _may_ even get myself in gear to learn HOW to post pictures on the site...for now, tho...my words have to be my pictures...
> 
> ...


OH that's WONDERFUL news...........you never cease to amaze us!! Counting the days till the first picture is posted. OH, by the way, just HOW MANY pictures to you have left?? 
We won't live forever ya know..............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH! and Coco Pebbles is getting cuter every day!


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

That's one cool bird. Can I have him?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> LOL! I DO have a camera...it's a Polaroid...just my speed! I just bought ALL the 600 film my local drugstore had.


Oops! Forgot about that. I remember now and we were talking about scanning them and creating a photo gallery.


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

David Ey said:


> That's one cool bird. Can I have him?


Sorry, he's mine all mine,lol


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

CoCo Pebbles could not be any cuter! What a sweetie!


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

nbdyuknow said:


> CoCo Pebbles could not be any cuter! What a sweetie!


I don't know if it's possible but he just gets cuter everyday as his personality is starting to develop. I have a feeling he's gonna be quite the character.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh we already know that Coco Pebbles is quite the character and goin' for the BIG TIME!

The stories you will have to tell...we'll be all eyes!

Kippy: I have 50 pictures I can take!

AND, I found out Cindy can't put them in an album for me through her computer. Well, it's not like there have _never_ been pics posted of my group...just in various threads! AND, of course, I've posted a couple of different Avatars of Squeaks.

Love and Hugs to Coco Pebbles for the good work keeping "mama" on her toes! That's a gooooood pijie!

Shi
& Squeaks (who has no qualms about "egging" him on!) 

P.S. The thought just occurred to me...maybe Coco Pebbles is a HEN!


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> P.S. The thought just occurred to me...maybe Coco Pebbles is a HEN!


I actually have no idea if Coco Pebbles is a male or female. How can you tell?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feathered_love said:


> I actually have no idea if Coco Pebbles is a male or female. How can you tell?


LOL...IF I _definitely_ knew, I could probably make a fortune!!

We've had threads about this very topic. Some say one thing, some say another. Mr. Squeaks was deemed a cock as a squeaker by a man who had many years experience with racing homers. He looked at his toes! I just had a "gut" feeling that he was a male and, boy howdy, he sure IS!

Of course, the bottom line: if the pij lays an egg...guess what you have...for sure! 

Then again, I believe that "nothing is impossible, only unknown." Maybe a male could lay an egg...somehow, someway, somewhere, someday??  

However, until then....

I know ONE thing for SURE...Coco Pebbles is gonna be a spoiled pigeon whether a he OR a she! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi


----------



## breeder (Jul 24, 2008)

COCO looks great...i bet he or she is gunna look good all grown up...


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I actually have no idea if Coco Pebbles is a male or female. How can you tell?


Cindy's pretty good at that maybe she can tell.

I usually can't tell until I see and egg or an attitude.

My "guess" would be a hen.



> Kippy: I have 50 pictures I can take!


You should bring them to one of our get togethers. I would love to see them.


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

KIPPY said:


> Cindy's pretty good at that maybe she can tell.
> 
> I usually can't tell until I see and egg or an attitude.
> 
> My "guess" would be a hen.


What makes you guess hen? Or are you just taking a stab in the dark? lol


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> What makes you guess hen? Or are you just *taking a stab in the dark*? lol


I just like to guess and then see what happens. 

I'm thinking the shape of the head looks like a hen.
I like to think I know what I'm talking about but *I don't*.


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

KIPPY said:


> I just like to guess and then see what happens.
> 
> I'm thinking the shape of the head looks like a hen.
> I like to think I know what I'm talking about but *I don't*.


LOL, well I'll take it since I have no clue what-so-ever


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie!! She looks so much like my Azzy.....









Of course Azzy is all grown up now. I'm glad she likes her new toys.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Once the tail feathers grow out a bit, if you can post a picture of CoCo from overhead, we might be able to tell if she's a she or he's a he.........LOL
The red birds like this show black flecks in the tail and wing feathers if they are boys..............anyway, we'll let the little one grow a bit. Just from the pictures I've seen, I'm guess girl too.


----------

